# Frozen Black Water Tank.



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Its -17 here. How do I fix this? just get in in a warm building thaw it and then go dump it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If that is an option then I would say go for it. It will still take a long time to thaw.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All right!!! Poopsicles!

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Antifreeze and rock salt down the toilet????


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

We use ours all winter, we just pour a little RV antifreeze down the toilet every time we use it. This will be the third year we've done it like that, no problems. It sure beats the heck out of going to a cold pit toilet in the campground. If I were you I'd just dump a couple gallons in there, if it thaws out on a warm day it won't freeze back, or if it partially thaws then what thaws will mix with the antifreeze and won't refreeze--a cumulative effect will hopefully occur and eventually it won't be frozen.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

mswalt said:


> All right!!! Poopsicles!
> 
> Mark


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

OutbackBrat said:


> Its -17 here. How do I fix this? just get in in a warm building thaw it and then go dump it?


Sounds like a winner to me! Just hope it didn't crack your tank. That could be a very expensive/messy/smelly/gross etc., etc, issue to deal with.









FYI, it got REALLY cold here a few days ago...27 degrees for a low. Coldest I've seen it all "winter".


----------

